# Pittsburgh PA



## PA Traveler (Sep 27, 2011)

Since the Capitol Limited and the Pennsylvanian come through here, I thought I'd provide a little bit of information about Pittsburgh. In spite of a sign that says "Notice. For your safety, wait inside the station until your train is announced for boarding," this is a safe area of town. The sign is referring to not going up the steps to the train platform, but we've met a number of people who seem to take it to mean that the area outside the station is unsafe. It's not. The station is at the edge of downtown Pittsburgh, directly across from the new Greyhound station, close to the convention center, shopping, restaurants, expensive hotels, and some interesting places within walking distance of the station.

The John Heinz History Center is only about a ten-minute walk from the station. Not far from there is the Strip District, with lots of ethnic grocery shops and restaurants. The famous Primanti's is here, but that never did too much for me. DeLuca's is also rather famous for breakfast, but we prefer Pamela's and Jo-Jo's. Pamela's is pretty close to DeLuca's, but Jo-Jo's is a little farther down and on Smallman Street, not Penn Avenue. Roland's is one of our favorites for lunch or dinner, but there are a lot of good restaurants right around here. The Strip is particularly fun on a Saturday morning when street vendors set up outside the shops. It's very busy, but it's our favorite time to go.

As for other sites not so close to the station if you are here a little longer, Pittsburgh has much to offer. If museums are your thing, there are lots of them. Carnegie Museum in Oakland is one of the best and best known if you like dinosaurs, geology, architecture, etc. Phipps Conservatory is outstanding and within walking distance from the museum. You can get out on the rivers with a Ducky Tour or for a longer trip, the Gateway Clipper Fleet is not far away. The ride up one of the inclines to see the view of the city from Mt. Washington is well worth it and the Station Square area where you would take one of the inclines has lots of restaurants and shops and a nice view of the city from across the Monongahela River. If you like amusement parks, Kennywood Park is not far away. If you are going to stay long enough to get out into the mountains, Fallingwater is listed in one of our travel books as one of the best places to visit in the world.

I am only scratching the surface, so I'll provide some links. I always like Trip Advisor and use it extensively to plan my trips.

http://www.tripadvis...nnsylvania.html

Also:

http://www.visitpitt...nia/pittsburgh/

http://www.visitpittsburgh.com/


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 27, 2011)

I want to hear more about this incredibly dangerous train platform you have. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Acela150 (Sep 27, 2011)

Texas Sunset said:


> I want to hear more about this incredibly dangerous train platform you have. Sounds interesting.


Me too. Everytime I've been to PGH it seems safe to me. :unsure:

Also there's a hotel pretty much right next to the station. A short 5 minute walk at most. I forget what brand it is. But it's very nice and worth it.


----------



## PA Traveler (Sep 27, 2011)

Beats me! :unsure:

We have always read it to mean not to go up the steps to the train platform. Period. And the area is gated until the train arrives so that people can't get out to the platform. We never questioned it until we met some people while traveling who took it to mean it's dangerous outside the front doors of the station. :wacko:

I think the hotel is now the Westin Convention Center Hotel, but I know it's changed ownership over the years.


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 28, 2011)

PA Traveler said:


> The famous Primanti's is here, but that never did too much for me.


For a second opinion, I do like Primanti's sandwiches. And they're very convenient, since you don't have to eat your French fries and coleslaw separately.

(I lived in the Pittsburgh area for about a year and a half in the late '90s.)


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Sep 28, 2011)

Acela150 said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > I want to hear more about this incredibly dangerous train platform you have. Sounds interesting.
> ...


It is the Westin. I work in the same building.


----------



## Lauryn (Oct 12, 2011)

Hello!

I plan to take a mini road trip by myself. 

I will make a stop at Pittsburgh and plan to stay for 8hr before my train arrives to take me to my next destination. Is it safe for a small girl to walk from the Amtrak station to Primanti (I saw it on Man vs. Food and am very curious)? I visited Mapquest and it says the walk is less than 1 mile and roughly 15 minutes. However, under satellite view, it looks like there are some major intersections. Since I will be there from in the evening, do you have any suggestions of where I can visit with such a limited time frame? 

 

Thank you for reading!

 

-Lauryn


----------



## PA Traveler (Oct 12, 2011)

Lauryn said:


> Hello!
> 
> I plan to take a mini road trip by myself.
> 
> ...


It should be safe, but I would use caution at night. The intersections shouldn't be a problem. Just go out the door of Amtrak and turn left at the sidewalk. You can cross over to the Greyhound Station and that should be the most major intersection. And there are crossing signals at all of the intersections in the downtown area that you would cross. I would walk down to Penn Avenue and turn right (just a block or two) as that's the busiest street to 18th Street where Primanti's is. But Smallman Street a block farther down will also get you there. It's pretty well lit at night. By the time you get into the Strip, there may not be the crossing signals, but they aren't such major intersections and there are lights at the crossings. I think most things around there will be closed down in the evening, though. It will mostly be the restaurants that will be open around there in the evening, but that does mean other people around. If you are there on a Friday or a Saturday, it will be busier.


----------



## Lauryn (Oct 12, 2011)

PA Traveler said:


> It should be safe, but I would use caution at night. The intersections shouldn't be a problem. Just go out the door of Amtrak and turn left at the sidewalk. You can cross over to the Greyhound Station and that should be the most major intersection. And there are crossing signals at all of the intersections in the downtown area that you would cross. I would walk down to Penn Avenue and turn right (just a block or two) as that's the busiest street to 18th Street where Primanti's is. But Smallman Street a block farther down will also get you there. It's pretty well lit at night. By the time you get into the Strip, there may not be the crossing signals, but they aren't such major intersections and there are lights at the crossings. I think most things around there will be closed down in the evening, though. It will mostly be the restaurants that will be open around there in the evening, but that does mean other people around. If you are there on a Friday or a Saturday, it will be busier.


Thank you so much for replying so quick!

I will be there this Saturday. I just realized the train that I will catch will be at 11:59PM. I plan to visit the town a little bit until it gets a bit dark and then go back to the station and wait for the train. Would you consider this to be safe (as in, in the station). If not, I would just take the train straight to my next destination (Chicago, where I have a friend to go w/ me). I checked on the amtrak page that the station closes at 11:59pm. I am weary because what if the train arrives late, would I be standing outside waiting for it?


----------



## PA Traveler (Oct 12, 2011)

Lauryn said:


> PA Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > It should be safe, but I would use caution at night. The intersections shouldn't be a problem. Just go out the door of Amtrak and turn left at the sidewalk. You can cross over to the Greyhound Station and that should be the most major intersection. And there are crossing signals at all of the intersections in the downtown area that you would cross. I would walk down to Penn Avenue and turn right (just a block or two) as that's the busiest street to 18th Street where Primanti's is. But Smallman Street a block farther down will also get you there. It's pretty well lit at night. By the time you get into the Strip, there may not be the crossing signals, but they aren't such major intersections and there are lights at the crossings. I think most things around there will be closed down in the evening, though. It will mostly be the restaurants that will be open around there in the evening, but that does mean other people around. If you are there on a Friday or a Saturday, it will be busier.
> ...


.
It's dark around here right now around 7 PM, so you should have a little time. Saturday should be a busy day in the area, and I don't even know if there's a convention in town, which would mean even more people.

The station here is open 24 hours, so you wouldn't be outside waiting for the train. I know the hours read oddly on the website. You have to go into the station to get the train, which is above street level. We usually start out our trips on the 11:59 train to Chicago, and there are always people there waiting.

There is an Occupy Pittsburgh planned on Saturday, but I'm not sure just where that's going to be. And the weather is supposed to be rainy. 

I hope you have a nice trip and enjoy your little bit of time in the city.


----------



## Oldsmoboi (Oct 24, 2011)

It's an easy walk from Amtrak to Primanti Bro's and yes, you would be safe.


----------



## Steel City Don (Feb 9, 2012)

There has NEVER been an accident involving that train platform....*knock on wood*


----------



## Steel City Don (Feb 9, 2012)

The occupy Pittsburgh JUST LEFT last night, they were located next to BNY Mellon building and the USX Tower.


----------



## dogbert617 (May 13, 2018)

It's sad there haven't been any posts in this thread in 6 years, since I was thinking I might do a Pittsburgh Amtrak trip very soon. It's interesting the original post didn't mention(as I'd been doing research on Pittsburgh, for whenever I finally do this trip soon) that there's an Andy Warhol museum, and ditto with one for Roberto Clemente.

Just posting here, since maybe for all I know it'd revive interest in this forgotten thread?




Who knows, though I cross fingers that it would help get this thread some needed life.


----------



## bms (May 13, 2018)

dogbert617 said:


> It's sad there haven't been any posts in this thread in 6 years, since I was thinking I might do a Pittsburgh Amtrak trip very soon. It's interesting the original post didn't mention(as I'd been doing research on Pittsburgh, for whenever I finally do this trip soon) that there's an Andy Warhol museum, and ditto with one for Roberto Clemente.
> 
> Just posting here, since maybe for all I know it'd revive interest in this forgotten thread?
> 
> ...


I would recommend:

PNC Park - best MLB stadium in the country, even if it's not always home to the best team!

University of Pittsburgh Cathedral of Learning - tallest academic building in the United States. Incredible Gothic architecture, and they have Nationality Rooms for over 30 countries which are open to visitors.

East Carson Street - For about 20 blocks this South Side neighborhood is full of bars and restaurants - just don't try to have a beer at every one!


----------



## jis (May 13, 2018)

bms said:


> University of Pittsburgh Cathedral of Learning - tallest academic building in the United States. Incredible Gothic architecture, and they have Nationality Rooms for over 30 countries which are open to visitors.


That is an interesting building. It brought back memories of the Stalin Gothic buildings in Moscow. I stayed in one at them in the Ukraina Hotel. Another famous one is the Lomonosov University building, which I visited. While poking around from the Wiki article on the Cathedral of Learning, imagine my surprise discovering that The Lomonosov University building is the only one that is taller than the Cathedral of Learning among University buildings! Which would suggest that the Cathedral of Learning is the tallest University building in the western hemisphere.

Thanks for bringing it to our attention!


----------



## JRR (May 13, 2018)

bms said:


> dogbert617 said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad there haven't been any posts in this thread in 6 years, since I was thinking I might do a Pittsburgh Amtrak trip very soon. It's interesting the original post didn't mention(as I'd been doing research on Pittsburgh, for whenever I finally do this trip soon) that there's an Andy Warhol museum, and ditto with one for Roberto Clemente.
> ...


Don’t forget the inclines and commuter lines.

A great place to visit!


----------



## bms (May 13, 2018)

jis said:


> bms said:
> 
> 
> > University of Pittsburgh Cathedral of Learning - tallest academic building in the United States. Incredible Gothic architecture, and they have Nationality Rooms for over 30 countries which are open to visitors.
> ...


The interior is even more visually impressive than the exterior. Anybody who visits should also take the elevator up to the top floors for a beautiful view of the surrounding city.

Many of the university's athletes train by running up all 36 stories of stairs - that I don't recommend!


----------



## cirdan (May 14, 2018)

Acela150 said:


> 'Texas Sunset' said:
> 
> 
> > I want to hear more about this incredibly dangerous train platform you have. Sounds interesting.
> ...


What's the hotel like?

Does it have a suitable bar or similar where I could have a coffee or beer or something, making it a suitable alternative to the rather spartan Amtrak waiting room.


----------



## trainman74 (May 14, 2018)

cirdan said:


> What's the hotel like?
> 
> Does it have a suitable bar or similar where I could have a coffee or beer or something, making it a suitable alternative to the rather spartan Amtrak waiting room.


It's a Westin that's attached to the convention center. It has a lobby Starbucks counter and a restaurant/bar.

If you want something a little more impressive and are willing to walk a couple more blocks, the Omni William Penn is down Grant Street -- it's an old-school hotel (renovated) that has a lobby Starbucks counter and several different bars.


----------



## railiner (May 14, 2018)

dogbert617 said:


> It's sad there haven't been any posts in this thread in 6 years, since I was thinking I might do a Pittsburgh Amtrak trip very soon. It's interesting the original post didn't mention(as I'd been doing research on Pittsburgh, for whenever I finally do this trip soon) that there's an Andy Warhol museum, and ditto with one for Roberto Clemente.
> 
> Just posting here, since maybe for all I know it'd revive interest in this forgotten thread?
> 
> ...


You must have been inspired by them doing the NBC Nightly News with Lester Holt live from here, last Thursday....


----------



## dogbert617 (May 15, 2018)

bms said:


> dogbert617 said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad there haven't been any posts in this thread in 6 years, since I was thinking I might do a Pittsburgh Amtrak trip very soon. It's interesting the original post didn't mention(as I'd been doing research on Pittsburgh, for whenever I finally do this trip soon) that there's an Andy Warhol museum, and ditto with one for Roberto Clemente.
> ...


All interesting suggestions, particularly the last 2. I was already thinking about a PNC Park visit(either game or stadium tour), btw. Other neighborhoods I should consider visiting as well? And I know there are at least 2 operational incline railroads, to neighborhoods on top of a hill. Maybe the neighborhoods of Oakland, Squirrel Hill, and around Carnegie Mellon University would be possibilities to visit, as well.


----------



## dogbert617 (May 15, 2018)

railiner said:


> dogbert617 said:
> 
> 
> > It's sad there haven't been any posts in this thread in 6 years, since I was thinking I might do a Pittsburgh Amtrak trip very soon. It's interesting the original post didn't mention(as I'd been doing research on Pittsburgh, for whenever I finally do this trip soon) that there's an Andy Warhol museum, and ditto with one for Roberto Clemente.
> ...


Actually, I did NOT see that Lester Holt segment whatsoever. As it is, I hardly ever catch the nightly news at 5:30pm central time, like I used to years ago. A video clip link to whatever you're talking about where Lester was filming in Pittsburgh, please? Or at least describe what Lester was filming about, for that news in Pittsburgh. Thanks.


----------



## bms (May 16, 2018)

dogbert617 said:


> bms said:
> 
> 
> > dogbert617 said:
> ...


There are some interesting business districts in the East End including those along Liberty Ave. in Bloomfield and Butler St. in Lawrenceville (both working class but transitioning to hipster), and Walnut St. in Shadyside and Murray Ave/Forbes Ave. in Squirrel Hill (more upscale). The Duquesne Incline takes you up to Mount Washington, which has a great view of the downtown.

Also interesting are the city-maintained stairs, which exist throughout the city and especially in the South Side Slopes. They are officially city-maintained streets, built for residents who once walked down the stairs to steel mills along the river. Many people had to walk up hundreds of steps to get home after working a 12-hour day in the mill! https://www.discovertheburgh.com/south-side-slopes/


----------



## John Bredin (May 23, 2018)

I was in Pittsburgh last month for 2-3 days, and took Amtrak to & from. I highly recommend:

*going up one incline, walking along the street at the top of the cliff, and coming down the other incline. We went up the Monongahela Incline next to Station Square (bunch of restaurants, shops, and a hotel on the site of the old P&LE RR station) and came down the Duquesne Incline. The sweeping view of downtown and much of the city is spectacular, but the neighborhood up there is nice to see too.

*the river cruise. It's not long (about an hour), and it doesn't go very far, but considering how many of the sights of the city can be seen from the river, it's a great introduction to the city.

*the Cathedral of Learning and the surrounding university campuses (U. Pittsburgh, Carnegie-Mellon) and neighborhood. Of course, go to the top(ish) of the Cathedral for the views. If you have it to spare, allow over an hour to see the Nationality Rooms at the Cathedral: classrooms on the first and third floors lavishly decorated to be reminiscent of the various nationalities of Pittsburgh. And pay the fee for the first floor rooms, don't coat-tail on paying customers.





Also went to a game at PNC Park. Nice ballpark with a very nice view of downtown, but I had nobody to root for



and the weather was a bit unpleasant in the nosebleed seats on the wintery "spring" day I attended. That said, PNC Park seats are much cheaper than Wrigley Field seats.



Definitely take the free T light-rail subway to/from if you go, unless your hotel is close.

By the way, I think I ran into former Sen. Santorum on the elevator to the top of the Cathedral. I'm not sure if I was him I would wear a jacket with my name stitched on the front at a university campus.



(Yes, I know he's an alum.)


----------



## Train2104 (May 26, 2018)

The inclines are highly recommended. Buy a day pass, take the bus to the Duquesne, ride up, enjoy the view, walk to the Monongahela, ride down, and take the light rail back downtown.

When visiting the Duquesne Incline, don't forget about the machine room. As of little over a year ago, one can observe it and the cables from a balcony. Look for the turnstile, which costs 50 cents to enter. It's nestled in the corner and not incredibly overt.


----------



## railiner (Jun 1, 2018)

dogbert617 said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> > dogbert617 said:
> ...


Sorry I didn't see your reply earlier....if you're still watching, here you go...


----------



## Steel City Don (Feb 9, 2020)

It is safe here in Pittsburgh like any other big city depends on what area you're in. We have a lot of nice attractions and good restaurants. The only big issue we have is the homeless people downtown not too far from the train station.


----------



## flitcraft (Feb 11, 2020)

The Andy Warhol Museum is worth a visit. I'm not a modern art fan, but even a philistine like I am can enjoy this museum--it's very well laid out and has a good cafe, for afters!


----------



## Steel City Don (Feb 19, 2020)

flitcraft said:


> The Andy Warhol Museum is worth a visit. I'm not a modern art fan, but even a philistine like I am can enjoy this museum--it's very well laid out and has a good cafe, for afters!


PNC Park the home of the Pirates is about 2 bocks away!


----------



## flitcraft (Feb 20, 2020)

PNC Park might just be the most gorgeous baseball park in the US. I highly recommend taking a tour, or even taking in a game if they're playing at home.


----------



## BBoy (Feb 20, 2020)

My twin brother took me to a game there last season ..against the Colorado Rockies.
Spot on .....gorgeous ball park and its surroundings....The day before the game we took the tour.


----------



## Trollopian (Feb 20, 2020)

The bad news is that, whether you arrive by the Pennsylvanian or the Capitol Limited, you'll get to Pittsburgh too late to rent a car; the good news is that you don't need to. Pittsburgh is a very compact walkable downtown. There are several hotels within walking distance of the station (my favorite is the splendid William Penn, but you can also consider the Westin, the Drury, the Courtyard Marriott, the Doubletree, the Monaco, etc.) and in turn many, many attractions that you can walk to from your hotel: the Strip, the Heinz Museum, the Warhol, the Incline, the Cultural District, PNC Park. Best ballpark in baseball albeit with a disappointing team. And if you want to see the museums, conservatory, and universities in Oakland, just hop a PAT bus, that's a well-plied route. For a railfan, Pittsburgh is a perfect getaway.

Brendan Gill, the _New Yorker _writer and preservationist, famously said that "If Pittsburgh were situated somewhere in the heart of Europe, tourists would eagerly journey hundreds of miles out of their way to visit it."


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 21, 2020)

Trollopian said:


> ...and in turn many, many attractions that you can walk to from your hotel: the Strip, the Heinz Museum, the Warhol, the Incline, the Cultural District, PNC Park. Best ballpark in baseball albeit with a disappointing team. And if you want to see the museums, conservatory, and universities in Oakland, just hop a PAT bus, that's a well-plied route. For a railfan, Pittsburgh is a perfect getaway.



It should also be noted that the light rail is free within the downtown/North Shore area (thanks to the longtime "pay when you enter inbound, pay when you leave outbound" fare collection method).


----------



## dogbert617 (Feb 22, 2020)

trainman74 said:


> It should also be noted that the light rail is free within the downtown/North Shore area (thanks to the longtime "pay when you enter inbound, pay when you leave outbound" fare collection method).



Yep, that is correct. Between First Avenue and Alleghany(right by the Steelers' football stadium), you can ride for free. If you ride south to Station Square or anywhere else beyond, you do have to pay to ride the T though.


----------



## Trollopian (Feb 22, 2020)

dogbert617 said:


> Yep, that is correct. Between First Avenue and Alleghany(right by the Steelers' football stadium), you can ride for free. If you ride south to Station Square or anywhere else beyond, you do have to pay to ride the T though.



Quite correct! From the Port Authority Transit (PAT) website: "Keep in mind that stations between First Avenue and Allegheny are located inside the free fare zone. If you’re traveling only within the free zone, you do not have to pay. If you’re traveling beyond the free zone, you must pay." (The Pirates' PNC Park is across from the North Side station, within the free fare zone, though if you're healthy and the weather cooperates it's just as easy, heck, easier to walk there from downtown across the Roberto Clemente bridge, which is closed to auto traffic on game days.)

More info about fares at https://www.portauthority.org/fares-and-passes/. It used to be that out-of-town seniors could ride for free by showing a Medicare card, but not anymore. To cut down on fraud, PAT now requires a special state-issued senior ID. But, transit fares are still a bargain, especially when you factor in the savings on car rental and parking.

So, railfans, put Pittsburgh on your bucket list.


----------



## Steel City Don (Feb 25, 2020)

I wish we had more Amtrak's coming through Pittsburgh! As you can see from these posts, we have a lot of attractions here and a lot of hotels! We have a beautiful city but too bad the trains come in at night, I work in downtown Pittsburgh and have the pleasure of waiting on Amtrak employees.


----------



## PaTrainFan (May 13, 2021)

I am amused. I note that Amtrak now refers to its Pittsburgh dump of a station as Union Station. No idea how long that has been the case, but just noticed it today when making reservations for the first time in two years.


----------



## Palmetto (May 14, 2021)

When is the city going to improve that place?


----------



## PaTrainFan (May 14, 2021)

Palmetto said:


> When is the city going to improve that place?



This story was on a local TV station earlier this week. Not many answers here.









'It's A Joke': Passengers, Critics Call For Overhaul Of Pittsburgh's Amtrak Station


President Joe Biden's American Jobs Plan includes a major cash infusion for Amtrak, and critics say Pittsburgh's station is long overdue for a makeover




pittsburgh.cbslocal.com


----------



## Steel City Don (Nov 22, 2021)

I read a few weeks ago that there maybe a PGH-Harrisburg train in the works


----------



## KillerCroconaw (Feb 9, 2022)

Yup, it’s a dump. It literally doesn’t have anything. I wish it would get a remodel.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Feb 9, 2022)

KillerCroconaw said:


> Yup, it’s a dump. It literally doesn’t have anything. I wish it would get a remodel.



Not likely to happen anytime soon, though it has gotten a bit of a very minor facelift in the last couple of years. It is sad that a number of years ago the city invested millions in the Greyhound station in concert with the parking garage across the street, and bupkus in Amtrak.


----------



## Trollopian (Feb 10, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> I am amused. I note that Amtrak now refers to its Pittsburgh dump of a station as Union Station. No idea how long that has been the case, but just noticed it today when making reservations for the first time in two years.



That's the original name though it was always a misnomer because only the Pennsylvania RR used it, and it was soon renamed Pennsylvania Station like similar terminals. In fact, the gorgeous building above it was the original western HQ of the Pennsylvania RR. See Union Station (Pittsburgh) - Wikipedia. Fun fact: it dates from the brief era when Pittsburgh lost its "h." That's why it's "Pittsburg" on the famous rotunda. Threatened with demolition. Thankfully it was preserved and turned into apartments. In terms of layout and features the apartments are nothing special; architecturally they still dazzle. Here's the view from mine, which I've shared before.

Yeah, the station's a dump. The gorgeous concourse, which in rail's heyday was the elegant waiting room, is now off-limits and rented for private parties. Bleary-eyed Amtrak passengers board at a dingy and disgraceful little Amshack. No place even to buy a lousy cup of coffee.


----------



## Trollopian (Feb 17, 2022)

It may be true. This was forwarded to me by a friend and railfan who's a reporter in Harrisburg. Freight _and_ passenger! For a small city, Harrisburg has excellent rail service, but it's overwhelmingly tilted toward Philly and NYC, with just one daily train to and from Pittsburgh.

*FOR PLANNING PURPOSES ONLY
February 17, 2022*



*ADVISORY – TOMORROW – PITTSBURGH – Governor Wolf to Announce Improvements to Freight and Passenger Rail Service in Western PA*​


Tomorrow, Governor Tom Wolf will be joined by PennDOT and Norfolk Southern to announce enhanced freight and passenger transport improvements from Harrisburg to Pittsburgh made possible by the Bipartisan Infrastructure Law.



*WHAT:* Governor Wolf to Announce Improvements to Freight and Passenger Rail Service in Western PA
*WHEN:* Friday, February 18, 2022; 2:00 PM
*WHERE:* David L. Lawrence Convention Center, 3rd Floor, Noresco Terrace, 1000 Fort Duquesne Blvd., Pittsburgh, PA 15222
*RSVP: *Media should email [redacted] with the name and media outlet for the reporter attending the event. Please bring media credentials and wear a mask.



*Note: Video from the event will be available on *https://pacast.com/ *later in the afternoon.*


----------



## MARC Rider (Feb 18, 2022)

Once they upgrade the food service on the Capitol Limited, I'm going to re-do the Horsehoe curve Loop I did last June, and this time, actually ride over the Horsehoe Curve. (For those who just joined us, during my trip last June, there was a NS derailment on the Curve, the Pennsylvanian was truncated at Harrisburg, and I got a nice bus ride across the Alleghenies.) My plan is to do it in a counterclockwise direction, booking a sleeper room on the Capitol, which will give me dinner and a chance to snooze a little before the midnight arrival in Pittsburgh. Then I'm going to spend 2 nights in Pittsburgh, allowing me to avoid a late arrival and a forced early rising for the 7:30 AM departure of the Pennsylvanian. I would always be open to suggestions about what to do on my day in Pittsburgh, though I'm considering riding the T to the endpoints, and also riding the inclines (which I've done before.) I've actually spent a couple of tourist weekends in Pittsburgh, though the last time I did it was 15-20 years ago, so there might be some new things to see.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 18, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> Once they upgrade the food service on the Capitol Limited, I'm going to re-do the Horsehoe curve Loop I did last June, and this time, actually ride over the Horsehoe Curve. (For those who just joined us, during my trip last June, there was a NS derailment on the Curve, the Pennsylvanian was truncated at Harrisburg, and I got a nice bus ride across the Alleghenies.) My plan is to do it in a counterclockwise direction, booking a sleeper room on the Capitol, which will give me dinner and a chance to snooze a little before the midnight arrival in Pittsburgh. Then I'm going to spend 2 nights in Pittsburgh, allowing me to avoid a late arrival and a forced early rising for the 7:30 AM departure of the Pennsylvanian. I would always be open to suggestions about what to do on my day in Pittsburgh, though I'm considering riding the T to the endpoints, and also riding the inclines (which I've done before.) I've actually spent a couple of tourist weekends in Pittsburgh, though the last time I did it was 15-20 years ago, so there might be some new things to see.


Taking in a Pirate Baseball Game @ the Beautiful Stadium is a good idea, as is visiting "The Strip" since you like to try out Eating joints! Primanti Brothers is famous, but there are several really good places along Penn Ave.( not advised to walk to/from there @ night but OK in daytime)


----------



## Trollopian (Feb 18, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> I would always be open to suggestions about what to do on my day in Pittsburgh, though I'm considering riding the T to the endpoints, and also riding the inclines (which I've done before.) I've actually spent a couple of tourist weekends in Pittsburgh, though the last time I did it was 15-20 years ago, so there might be some new things to see.



Yinz asked the right forum. None of these requires renting a car. My list:



*Within walking distance of downtown:



Monongahela Incline* (http://www.portauthority.org/paac/SchedulesMaps/Inclines.aspx) —This is a must.



*The Point *(Point State Park - Wikipedia) —Where the Allegheny and Monongahela meet to flow into the Ohio. Strategic prize for the French (Ft. Duquesne) then the British (Ft. Pitt). Historic blockhouse, and an excellent small museum.

* 

Andy Warhol Museum* (www.warhol.org )—Just across the 7th St. (Warhol) bridge. A native son who left provincial Pittsburgh for NYC. Fascinating museum, quirky gift shop.



*Mattress Factory* (www.mattress.org ) —An avant-garde museum focusing on large-scale modern “installation” art. Surprisingly fun. Bit of a hike but doable.



*National Aviary* (www.aviary.org ) —A unique and wonderful exhibit of birds, from penguins to flamingos to eagles, many of them in approximations of their natural habitat. Surrounding neighborhood is called the Mexican War Streets, a collection of restored 19th-century rowhouses (they actually have nothing to do with the Mexican War), a gem of a neighborhood.



*Heinz Regional Museum* (Home ) — Excellent museum, located in a converted icehouse. Its main focus is on regional history, from French and Indian war times to the present. Try your hand as a pickle-packer. And the restored trolley brings back lots of memories. This is on the western (downtown) edge of the Strip District, so you could combine it with an outing to the Strip.



*Strip District (*http://www.popcitymedia.com/features/updated2guideStrip102611.aspx ) —This neighborhood is along the narrow “strip” of land between the bluff and the Allegheny River, hence the name. It starts at about 11th Street, but its heart is Penn Ave. between 16th and 26th. Historically it was a railway terminus and headquarters of the wholesale produce business. It remains the food-lovers’ paradise of Pittsburgh: lots of very cheap and very authentic ethnic groceries, street food, Steelers crap, etc. Gritty, not pretty.



*PNC Park* (https://www.mlb.com/pirates/ballpark) — The best ballpark in the major leagues. Yeah, the team is weak, but hope springs eternal.



*Easy bus ride from downtown:



Pitt Nationality Rooms * (http://www.pitt.edu/~natrooms/) –These are classrooms, in Pitt’s Cathedral of Learning, each of which was adopted and decorated authentically (not just items and artifacts, but architecture) by a local ethnic group. They are beautiful and moving. They function as working classrooms so some may be off-limits on a weekday.



*Carnegie Museums* (http://www.carnegiemuseums.org/; the art and natural history museums are in Oakland, near Pitt). Wonderful place, with one of the best dinosaur collections anywhere and good permanent and rotating exhibits.



*Phipps Conservatory* (http://phipps.conservatory.org/) — Fully the equal of the U.S. Botanic Gardens. Within walking distance of the Cathedral of Learning and the Carnegie Museum and Library.



*Frick Art & Historical Center* (http://www.thefrickpittsburgh.org/index.php ) — Wonderful small museum, mansion (don’t skip this), café.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Feb 18, 2022)

If you are looking for a terrific upscale dining experience (other than Primanti's, that is) try LeMont on Mount Washington.which provides a breathtaking view of the Point and dauntahn Pittsburgh.


----------



## trainman74 (Feb 19, 2022)

MARC Rider said:


> I would always be open to suggestions about what to do on my day in Pittsburgh, though I'm considering riding the T to the endpoints...



If you do this, make sure you take the "via Beechview" Red line in one direction, and the "via Overbrook" Blue or Silver lines in the other direction, so you can see the whole system.

South Hills Village station (at the south end of the Red and Blue lines) is next to a shopping mall, with various other suburban-type chain retail and dining options located in the general area.

Library (at the south end of the Silver line) is a mostly-residential area with a couple of dining options near the station. (When I lived in the Pittsburgh area in the late 1990s, I lived in an apartment complex that was walkable from West Library, the next station north, which also has a few nearby dining options.)


----------



## bms (Feb 20, 2022)

Penguins games have the best atmosphere in the NHL, but it's a very tough ticket, be prepared to pay. PNC Park is great as mentioned, but it doesn't have the feel of a major league game apart from Opening Day. Don't buy Penguins or Steelers tickets from scalpers, who are notorious for selling fake tickets.

Church Brew Works is architecturally stunning, it's worth having a meal there whether you drink or not. But to experience the real Pittsburgh before gentrification is complete, go to the cheapest dive bar in any neighborhood on a weeknight.


----------



## Trollopian (Feb 20, 2022)

trainman74 said:


> If you do this, make sure you take the "via Beechview" Red line in one direction, and the "via Overbrook" Blue or Silver lines in the other direction, so you can see the whole system.
> 
> South Hills Village station (at the south end of the Red and Blue lines) is next to a shopping mall, with various other suburban-type chain retail and dining options located in the general area.
> 
> Library (at the south end of the Silver line) is a mostly-residential area with a couple of dining options near the station. (When I lived in the Pittsburgh area in the late 1990s, I lived in an apartment complex that was walkable from West Library, the next station north, which also has a few nearby dining options.)



And be aware that a significant segment of the Red Line is currently detoured due to a bridge collapse. No, not the Fern Hollow Bridge, a different bridge. (Tough time for Pittsburgh infrastructure.) The Red Line is basically bypassing the Beechview, Dormont, and Mt. Lebanon neighborhoods. More info at Saw Mill Run Boulevard Bridge Detours. This shouldn't affect MARC's plan to joyride the "T" to its terminus, but definitely affects anyone traveling to/from the affected portion.

And yeah, take it to Library. Or Castle Shannon. South Hills Village is generic and charmless.

From a Pittsburgher who loved streetcars, loves the "T," and thinks it's a perfect technology for Pittsburgh's hilly topography. The T runs underground beneath Pittsburgh's very compact downtown, aboveground elsewhere. But the catch is that it requires bridge and tunnel maintenance. Lots of it.


----------



## Steel City Don (Aug 12, 2022)

Trollopian said:


> And be aware that a significant segment of the Red Line is currently detoured due to a bridge collapse. No, not the Fern Hollow Bridge, a different bridge. (Tough time for Pittsburgh infrastructure.) The Red Line is basically bypassing the Beechview, Dormont, and Mt. Lebanon neighborhoods. More info at Saw Mill Run Boulevard Bridge Detours. This shouldn't affect MARC's plan to joyride the "T" to its terminus, but definitely affects anyone traveling to/from the affected portion.
> 
> And yeah, take it to Library. Or Castle Shannon. South Hills Village is generic and charmless.
> 
> From a Pittsburgher who loved streetcars, loves the "T," and thinks it's a perfect technology for Pittsburgh's hilly topography. The T runs underground beneath Pittsburgh's very compact downtown, aboveground elsewhere. But the catch is that it requires bridge and tunnel maintenance. Lots of it.


And we need lots of that bridge maintenance especially since that one bridge collapsed


----------



## Trollopian (Aug 13, 2022)

Showing a bit of my hometown pride...that bridge by PNC Park is the Roberto Clemente bridge, part of a golden-hued trio (the "three sisters") over the lower Allegheny with the Andy Warhol and Rachel Carson bridges, more prosaically the 6th, 7th, and 9th St. bridges. Then at about 11th St. is the beautiful Fort Wayne Railroad bridge, which carries sleepy Capitol Limited passengers eastbound to their predawn arrival; see Fort Wayne Railroad Bridge - Bridges and Tunnels of Allegheny County and Pittsburgh, PA. (And qualifying this post for a railfans' forum.)

Further up the Allegheny is the 16th St. or David McCullough bridge. Pittsburgh is proud of its native son, whose first book was on the historic Johnstown Flood that was triggered by a failed dam at a hunting and sporting club patronized by Pittsburgh robber barons.


----------



## railiner (Aug 13, 2022)

This was my view of entering Pittsburgh last Sunday evening…

Sorry it was a bit out of focus…


----------



## Steel City Don (Aug 14, 2022)

railiner said:


> This was my view of entering Pittsburgh last Sunday evening…
> 
> Sorry it was a bit out of focus…


Here's some more pictures, a couple from PNC Park....

Pittsburgh is a very photogenic City! Lol


----------



## KSOC (Aug 17, 2022)

Wife and I made a trip by car a few years. Stayed over by Primanti's, and walked to the ball park. It's a beaut alright. Ate at a really good Polish Deli (L&D?), had perogies and halushki! Saw the city for the first time. we took a guided tour which was very informative, and we noted how clean Pittsburgh was! Hope it's still that way! We're from Central Pennsylvania and it was our first visit. Very impressed. Next time will be a mid winter Pens game, and at some point Amtrak to Chicago via Pittsburgh.


----------



## dlagrua (Aug 18, 2022)

Years back we took a drive to Pittsburgh parked across the street from the Amtrak station and caught a sleeper to Chicago. We arrived early so there was time to visit the Science Center and go up the incline to get a great view of the city. We dined in the strip area and when we arrived back at 5 AM, the only place that was open for breakfast was a little diner a few blocks away from the station on old RT 66. I don't recall the name but it had an old time look.


----------



## Trollopian (Aug 18, 2022)

KSOC said:


> Wife and I made a trip by car a few years. Stayed over by Primanti's, and walked to the ball park. It's a beaut alright. Ate at a really good Polish Deli (L&D?), had perogies and halushki! Saw the city for the first time. we took a guided tour which was very informative, and we noted how clean Pittsburgh was! Hope it's still that way! We're from Central Pennsylvania and it was our first visit. Very impressed. Next time will be a mid winter Pens game, and at some point Amtrak to Chicago via Pittsburgh.



Close: It's S&D Polish Deli, and you can get your pierogi and dumpling and haluszki fix before waddling (yes, waddling) back to your hotel. Passing the Pennsylvania Macaroni Company ("Penn Mac"), Greek and Bulgarian and Asian and Hispanic groceries along the way. Thanks for admiring my hometown. How lucky to live right on the route of the Pennsylvanian! Harrisburg may have the best rail service of any city its size.




https://www.sdpolishdeli.com/


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 18, 2022)

dlagrua said:


> Years back we took a drive to Pittsburgh parked across the street from the Amtrak station and caught a sleeper to Chicago. We arrived early so there was time to visit the Science Center and go up the incline to get a great view of the city. We dined in the strip area and when we arrived back at 5 AM, the only place that was open for breakfast was a little diner a few blocks away from the station on old RT 66. I don't recall the name but it had an old time look.


Where's the "strip area"?


----------



## Trollopian (Aug 18, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> Where's the "strip area"?



Although "The Strip" sounds like the red-light district, it isn't. It's a narrow ribbon, hence "strip," of land hemmed in by the Allegheny River on one side and a high bluff on the other. (Pittsburgh is shaped by its topography.) It's Pittsburgh's historic wholesale-grocery hub back in rail's heyday. From the website linked below: "The generally accepted boundaries are between 11th Street and 33rd Street, with the river marking the northern border and Liberty Avenue marking the south, [but] most of the popular businesses are located between 16th and 25th street." Pittsburgh's pitiful Amshack, er, Amtrak station is at 11th St., one edge of the area. Arrive in Pittsburgh, gawk at the skyscrapers that mark its compact downtown, and head in the _other_ direction to the Strip. In fact if you arrive on the Capitol Limited from DC or on the Pennsylvanian, you already passed through the Strip outside your train's windows.









A Shopping and Eating Guide to Pittsburgh's Strip District


The Strip District is one of our favorite neighborhoods in Pittsburgh for a number of reasons. It is home to a large assortment of international grocery stores and retailers, boutique shops, independent merchants, and several




www.discovertheburgh.com


----------

